# Love in Life



## Elayna (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

I know I havent posted in awhile and I have to say I have definatly missed it. Because of recent events that have happened in my life that are to say the least, unpleasant I wanted to share something with everyone reading that maybe will inspire/help someone out there somewhere. And just maybe will bring up some positive comments or stories to share of their own. (hope this is the right board )


I will try not to go into to much detail, but just in the recent month, two major things have hapened in my life and my families life that has caused me to do serious inner study of myself and the things surrounding me. Meaning family, material things, health, my future, my childs future and so much more.
The first thing that happened to me was I found out I wont be able to have any more children because of a disease that is incurable. Thank God it is not Aids or Cancer, but something that is just as serious and limited to only women. It will require a lifetime of treatment and pain management. Im at an age that I should still have a good long amount of time to be able to have more children. But that will be cut brutally short for me. My Michael is a miracle baby as it is. The doctors say I shouldnt have had him in the first place. Thank God for that wonderful blessing. 
The second thing is that one of my family memebers has fallen prey to a lifestyle that could kill him. Drugs. And for anyone that has been down that path with family, they know what a painful thing it can be even though they are not the ones doing the drugs. It is none the less a very...horrible thing for anyone to have to see happening to their loved ones, or anyone for that matter.
Now that you kindof know what has been happening I would like to say a few things that I would like people to know. So that maybe it will give strength to someone somewhere that is having a hard time in their life as well.  


Cherish every moment you have. Love even the smallest things. There is so much more to life then the everyday waking up, getting your coffee, going to work then coming home. Love, kindness and peace within yourself is the only thing, in the end, that will get you through those times where you want to just give it all up. Dont become cold and hard and think "oh well if I dont feel, I cant be hurt". Because by not feeling you are hurting.
For those people out there that are cynical or cold towards the world, there is Love. You may not see it, or feel it all the time, but it is there. Life can be a real B sometimes, but even through it all there is good things.
Ive been around the block more then once and I have felt and experience first hand, that things do get better.
Be kind and loving to your fellow man. Love the world like you would want to be loved. Dont look for all the things wrong with people or this world, look for the wonderful things. Look for the things that will brighten your day and someone elses.
Dwelling in the things that are horrible and wrong about someone or something doesnt do anyone any good. Especially you.
I have to say I was very cynical for awhile. Asking "Why me?" and even sometimes screaming it. Hating the world, hating everyone. Everything was going so wrong so fast. But then, that didnt make me feel any better, and let me tell you I wasnt any fun to be around either.
So yes, Ive been there, done that. I know. It hurts, it sucks and its a B, but it will hurt and suck even worse if we dont stand up, be strong and say
"I will be strong, kind and loving despite it all" "Screw you world, you cant put me down"!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know it sounds kinda cheesy but it works.
Soo...I guess the moral of the story is...
Be kind, be loving because you never know when your going to need someone to be those things too you.
If it wasnt for my blessing child I dont know what I would have done. But all i have to do to have the will to go on is look at my Little One playing and laughing and know...No matter what life brings or no matter how bad things get screwed up in this world, its all worth it...For him.
Even if you dont have children..Its worth it for you.

Anyhooooo...Im done being mushy now. LOL....
Please feel free to tell your story, testimony or just any *nice* comments. LOL. Whichever you want.

TTYL Peeps.   

Elayna


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, I am sorry to hear about your troubles.  All the best.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 27, 2006)

Elayna, I'm sorry to hear things are going badly right now - hug your son for me, and remember that it would be so much worse without him.  Thanks for letting us know what's been going on; I've wondered where you were.  <<<<<hugs>>>>>


----------



## Elayna (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you guys     

Hugs to you both. Hopefully I will be able to stay around for awhile, but you never know...busy busy.

Thanks again.  
xoxoxoxo

E.


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

I am speechless Elayna..May the healing power of the Holy Spirit be with you always...


----------



## donna (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Elayna,
 Sorry to hear things have been going a bit haywire  for you. It sounds like you are a strong woman, and I agree it is sometimes hard to "count your blessings" but often it is when we actually sit down and make ourselves see the "positives" that we are able to become stronger and that gives us the will to fight adversity. Stay strong my friend and know that I am thinking of you. 
your friend in MT donna


----------



## Elayna (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful comments.   
Its nice to see good thoughts out there, even if it is just a few.  
Sometimes the smallest things can be the biggest things you know.  

xoxoxoxo

Elyana.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the hardships in your life right now Elayna. You have a fantastic attitude. Hang in there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2006)

Hang in there Elayna and know that you are in our prayer's!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2006)

Drac said:


> I am speechless Elayna..May the healing power of the Holy Spirit be with you always...


 

I can only second what Drac has said, stay strong and I hope and pray everything will be alright.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

I wasn't suppose to have any kids because of severe indometriosus (sp), and yet, God gave me three...and I do mean God, cause Dr. said the first pregnancy was next to impossible.  I am just so glad that despite med. problems, miracles still happen.  Chin up...it's all about a positive attiude, and your doing great!


----------



## Elayna (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone so much for the replies.   
You all are ohh sooo sweet.    


It is definatly hard sometimes to keep your chin up, but when you have a little guy depending on you and many others it does, in my case, make it easier for me.  It always makes it easier to know you have friends and family there.

But I just wanted people out there to know, that feel they dont have any friends or family routing for them, they will someday if they just keep going.  I was alone once and the world was definatly against me, but things got better.  I just made sure I still had love and kindness in my heart and wasnt all bitter and mean you know.   
So just keep those chins up even if you dont have someone there for you....YET!

XOXOXOXO

Elayna


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about you troubles and my hat is off to you for many reasons but instead of being angry, upset and bitter you turned it into a something positive and put your energy towards trying help others. :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 29, 2006)

I have seen family members fall to the cause you mention. Its a struggle between being there for them and being there for them to use. I wish the best for you. 
Sean


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2006)

Your initial post and following comments describe a woman of fortitude and determination.  I applaud your outlook on life, Elayna.  Many people, myself included, can and do buckle under such pressures.  It is a sanctified goal to learn from and grow through the struggles we are presented with, not to relinquish ourselves to them.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Elayna.

You have a great outlook on it though and I'm sure they won't keep you down.

Jeff


----------



## Slihn (Dec 25, 2006)

Im sorry to hear about your hardships,we will definity keep you in our thoughts and our prayers!You are right about love;it is definity the answer!I wish that the rest of the world felt that way,it would definity be a much more peaceful place!Your post inspires me to want to make things right with God and to have a more forgiving heart.Thank you and I hope and pray the best for you and your family.Merry Christmas!


----------

